# Excuse me, you cant park your boat here



## Guynamedtom (Oct 6, 2013)

Anyone have any info on this? This boat is laying on Navarre beach just past portofinos


----------



## HisName (Nov 29, 2009)

Damn Yankees


----------



## fisheye48 (Sep 28, 2007)

wonder if that battery is still any good....thats $75 right there!


----------



## CCC (Sep 3, 2008)

Check the cooler if any beer, if so I am on my way !


----------



## wld1985 (Oct 2, 2007)

Those winter winds have been howling over that way... Theres a Boat infront of the jobsite we've been working at for the past few months, that has washed up I think 2 maybe 3 times.. But they usually get it out withthin a few days,some how.. Its not far from portofino


----------



## pompano67 (Oct 28, 2013)

Geeze Tom I know you wanted your dad to catch something big but......really?!?


----------



## Guynamedtom (Oct 6, 2013)

pompano67 said:


> Geeze Tom I know you wanted your dad to catch something big but......really?!?


Ha! All we need now is an Atlantic bottlenose and the pelican/sailboat/dolphin trifecta will be complete!


----------



## pompano67 (Oct 28, 2013)

Bahaha...Too funny!!! Well don't give up...around here we never know...


----------



## jasoncooperpcola (Jan 2, 2008)

I have had enough of these tourists just parking everywhere they wish. I would say check the cooler for beer. Buts its not Bud Light! Probably some nasty imported camel piss......


----------



## badonskybuccaneers (Aug 19, 2013)

I'm assuming the authorities were contacted?


----------



## jjam (Dec 9, 2007)

That's kinda creepy if on the gulf side, wonder the story behind this one?

Jimmy


----------



## Spoolin Up (May 3, 2011)

See too much of this now a days. May have been all someone had left.


----------



## welldoya (Oct 5, 2007)

jjam said:


> That's kinda creepy if on the gulf side, wonder the story behind this one?
> 
> Jimmy


I agree. It didn't just drift away from a dock in the Gulf side. This could be serious. Call the authorities and give them the location.


----------



## Joe Sixpack (Jul 30, 2011)

In better times.

http://www.annapolisexperience.com/...ey-on-a-fall-day-–-sunday-november-27th-2011/


----------



## Joe Sixpack (Jul 30, 2011)

In better times.
http://www.annapolisexperience.com/blog/2011/11/27/annapolis-experience-blog-picture-of-the-day-%E2%80%93-the-sailboat-andiamo-comes-down-ego-alley-on-a-fall-day-%E2%80%93-sunday-november-27th-2011/


----------



## panhandleslim (Jan 11, 2013)

Check the sand dunes, around there, for Haitians.


----------



## Guynamedtom (Oct 6, 2013)

badonskybuccaneers said:


> I'm assuming the authorities were contacted?


Coast guard was notified, and i believe another family also called Santa Rosa sheriff. I believe someone was on that vessel when it came aground because there was an anchor on the beach.


----------



## Guynamedtom (Oct 6, 2013)

jjam said:


> That's kinda creepy if on the gulf side, wonder the story behind this one?
> 
> Jimmy


Was spooky, and on the gulf side


----------



## DawnsKayBug (Jul 24, 2013)

Navarre is starting to become the boat junkyard of Florida.


----------



## MrPhoShiz (Sep 22, 2010)

WOO free anchor!


----------



## markw4321 (Oct 4, 2007)

DawnsKayBug said:


> Navarre is starting to become the boat junkyard of Florida.


Have you ever lived or for that matter ever been to Navarre?


----------



## markw4321 (Oct 4, 2007)

DawnsKayBug said:


> Navarre is starting to become the boat junkyard of Florida.


Have you ever lived in Navarre or for that matter ever been to Navarre?


----------



## DawnsKayBug (Jul 24, 2013)

markw4321 said:


> Have you ever lived or for that matter ever been to Navarre?


Yep! Live in Navarre. With the soon to be National Landmark boat half sunk and this one now on the beach we need 2 more and we can open up a water tour of abandoned boats.


----------



## markw4321 (Oct 4, 2007)

Good to know. Thought you were currently overseas in the air force.


----------



## DawnsKayBug (Jul 24, 2013)

I was, now I live in off base housing known as Holley by the Sea. :thumbsup:


----------



## welldoya (Oct 5, 2007)

I was out there a few days ago and was surprised to see the boat by Juana's still there. I would have thought the authorities would have done something with it by now. The boat doesn't look in that bad of shape.
But then, that big boat at the Mainland foot of the bridge was there half sunk for several years.


----------



## TURTLE (May 22, 2008)

*Ok, check this out. Back in May My Wife and I were taking a walk from the Ranger Station down to the Point in Ft Pickens and right East of the Pass we see a sail boat coming in what I would consider way to close/shallow water. So we sit down and watch the show that was sure to happen and prepare to go pull some idiots out of the water. It kept coming closer and closer Under power running parallel to the shore ( Waves were long boardable) . Then I notice there is only one guy visible ( Didn't know if anyone was in the cabin) . He beached that thing parallel right there on the sand , jumped out talking on a cell phone. When he hung up I ask him if he needed any help or if he was taking on water? Which would be the only reason I could think of to do something that dumb being by your self. He says in a very abrasive yankee accent " NO I'm good yo" so I reply by saying " Ok but if you end up digging in and can't get out there is a Ranger station about a mile East " He had the nerve to reply to that by saying " I TOLD you I'm good yo!" There was nothing I could say to that because if I heard much more of that Rosie Perez accent I was gonna loose my appetite and we were gonna have lunch at Peg Legs , lol. As I pass the Stern what do I see? ANDIAMO!!!( Italian for " Lets go")But this guy looked Irish, Ginger white as a sheet lol. I AM NOT SUPRIZED OR DO I GIVE A SHIT how that Douche bags boat got there but I'm sure it was operator error, lol.*

*DISCLAIMER, I could not see the MD that's in this picture so I apologize in advance if this is someone else's boat and not the one I am talking about.*


----------



## TURTLE (May 22, 2008)

Joe Sixpack said:


> In better times.
> 
> http://www.annapolisexperience.com/...ey-on-a-fall-day-–-sunday-november-27th-2011/


 *The guy at the Helm in this picture was NOT the guy I talked to. Just say'n.:blink:*


----------



## Joe Sixpack (Jul 30, 2011)

On second look, not same boat. There are several Andiamos registered in Annapolis.


----------



## Joe Sixpack (Jul 30, 2011)

He probably just finished dumping his wife's body.


----------



## lsucole (May 7, 2009)

Need GPS #'s on wife's body --- running for crabs !


----------



## aroundthehorn (Aug 29, 2010)

Some forum members should contact the owner and help him out. (Joking.)


----------



## Catchin Hell (Oct 9, 2007)

That thing is going to be buried in the sand pretty quick if it's not moved soon... I hope the owner is alive and well and has insurance to take care of it.


----------



## KingCrab (Apr 29, 2012)

Looks like a good next reef !:whistling:


----------



## Loruna (Aug 3, 2013)

Guynamedtom said:


> Coast guard was notified, and i believe another family also called Santa Rosa sheriff. I believe someone was on that vessel when it came aground because there was an anchor on the beach.



Santa Rosa Island Authority said the guy got off okay and just "parked it there". The sails are ripped up and the motor prop looks awfully small to move a boat that size during Saturday's storm. They said he plans to come back and haul it off. WEAR news was out there today and they are doing a story on it tonight.


----------



## johnsonbeachbum (Oct 1, 2007)

Loruna said:


> Santa Rosa Island Authority said the guy got off okay and just "parked it there". The sails are ripped up and the motor prop looks awfully small to move a boat that size during Saturday's storm. They said he plans to come back and haul it off. WEAR news was out there today and they are doing a story on it tonight.


 It will be stripped to bare fiberglass if left there a few days.


----------



## Loruna (Aug 3, 2013)

Well the anchor is already gone.
The boat looks to be in good shape except the sails, no holes in the hull and not water logged inside. I'm surprised the owner has taken this long to get it afloat and into a repair shop. Maybe he is waiting on the insurance adjuster to come out and call it scrap.


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

If they scrap it I hope they tow it about two miles out and sink her. We need a big reef with some relief within kayak range in the area to get on some occasional AJs!


----------



## Cracker (May 15, 2012)

Just seen it on the news and they said the owner was ok and said it would be removed within a week.


----------



## cablechris (May 3, 2011)

at least the anchor held!!!


----------



## KingCrab (Apr 29, 2012)

I already said it needs to be a reef. No kicker motor ???? Hummh, :whistling:


----------



## johnsonbeachbum (Oct 1, 2007)

KingCrab said:


> I already said it needs to be a reef. No kicker motor ???? Hummh, :whistling:


The days of doing that legally are long gone.


----------



## aroundthehorn (Aug 29, 2010)

Does anybody know anything else about this mishap?


----------



## Loruna (Aug 3, 2013)

aroundthehorn said:


> Does anybody know anything else about this mishap?


Captain bailed. 

http://www.weartv.com/news/features...ched-sailboat-solved-39904.shtml#.UsRum4-9KSM


----------



## Loruna (Aug 3, 2013)

Damn wreck is still out there. 
Captain needs to clean up his mess or the
next big storm will pull that wreck out for a close to shore reef.


----------



## bama6977 (May 5, 2013)

Still there this afternoon. Very surprised it is not stripped clean


----------



## aroundthehorn (Aug 29, 2010)

bama6977 said:


> Still there this afternoon. Very surprised it is not stripped clean



That's crazy.


----------



## fishn4real (Sep 28, 2007)

aroundthehorn said:


> Does anybody know anything else about this mishap?


Piloted by a cadet from the U.S. Naval Academy at Annapolis, MD. Missed the pass...a little.:whistling:


----------



## Catchin Hell (Oct 9, 2007)

Just wondering if this boat was ever moved. Anyone know?


----------



## WhyMe (Apr 21, 2013)

Guynamedtom said:


> Anyone have any info on this? This boat is laying on Navarre beach just past portofinos


That's a funny place to place the anchor.


----------



## Flguy32514 (Sep 16, 2012)

I called the cops on the owner, who at this point I personally am tired of. He drove his pickup truck right down the beach to the wreck. They came out, verified he was the owner & made him get his truck off the beach, several hours later I found him stuck on the beach again several miles down the road. The owner is from Louisiana. Story from the Deputy was that he was sailing it from buying it up north. Went down to get some food and fell asleep. The fire dept woke him up when it was on the breakers. Its on the beach now because he didn't have the money to pay seatow to pull it out to deeper water. Cops guess was this is gonna turn into a mess & that boats gonna sit there for years


----------



## murfpcola (Aug 28, 2012)

A sailboat owner with no money, I have never heard of that.


----------



## Loruna (Aug 3, 2013)

Flguy32514 said:


> I called the cops on the owner, who at this point I personally am tired of. He drove his pickup truck right down the beach to the wreck. They came out, verified he was the owner & made him get his truck off the beach, several hours later I found him stuck on the beach again several miles down the road. The owner is from Louisiana. Story from the Deputy was that he was sailing it from buying it up north. Went down to get some food and fell asleep. The fire dept woke him up when it was on the breakers. Its on the beach now because he didn't have the money to pay seatow to pull it out to deeper water. Cops guess was this is gonna turn into a mess & that boats gonna sit there for years



One big storm and it will either get uprighted and pulled out or pushed farther up the shore.


----------



## aroundthehorn (Aug 29, 2010)

Loruna said:


> One big storm and it will either get uprighted and pulled out or pushed farther up the shore.


You make a great point but let's pray that we don't have any big storms. What a shame that people leave derelict vessels out like that.


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

Thats really sorry on Sea Tow, a person has enought balls to go up north get a sailboat sail it almost home on a limited budget. And while awash on the beach a towin company refuses to tow because of the almighty $$. What ever happened to rendering assistance to prevent a water hazzard. And then putting a lean on the boat. It sure would look better for sea tows reputation.


----------



## aroundthehorn (Aug 29, 2010)

sealark said:


> Thats really sorry on Sea Tow, a person has enought balls to go up north get a sailboat sail it almost home on a limited budget. And while awash on the beach a towin company refuses to tow because of the almighty $$. What ever happened to rendering assistance to prevent a water hazzard. And then putting a lean on the boat. It sure would look better for sea tows reputation.


Shouldn't the onus be on the owner? They are running a business.

(Unless you are being sarcastic. Can't tell.)


----------



## tbaxl (Mar 13, 2013)

To me that does not reflect on Sea Tow at all. Look at it from a liability standpoint, if they drag him out and he washes in again the owner can then get his lawyers involved and i imagine that is a lesson the Sea Tow owner has already learned. Plus the way i read it i saw no confirmation Sea Tow was ever truly involved, just hearsay.


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

Yes it should i was just saying it would be good advertisement. Like the business that helped with the sail boat up in Big lagoon. Plus they might have been able to get reimbersed. Probably not but maybe. Now the boat will most likely have to be salvaged by the city or whoever wants it removed or just get beat apart with a storm. I have salvaged many, most for money some for just the right thing to do. Its always paid off in the long run feeling good at bedtime.


----------



## Rickpcfl (Nov 12, 2013)

sealark said:


> Thats really sorry on Sea Tow, a person has enought balls to go up north get a sailboat sail it almost home on a limited budget. And while awash on the beach a towin company refuses to tow because of the almighty $$. What ever happened to rendering assistance to prevent a water hazzard. And then putting a lean on the boat. It sure would look better for sea tows reputation.


I disagree with this. Sea Tow is in the business to make money. They spend lots of money to buy high quality, reliable equipment and they provide a valuable service to boaters because they are able to make a profit. Do you think people would pay for a membership if they thought that Sea Tow would come bail them out for free whenever they got in trouble? The answer is no. Without the membership fee or a pay-for-service fee - Sea Tow would not be able to operate. 

It is just like AAA. I have an AAA membership that I pay for in the event that I need towing services. I have used it several times and I don't have problems paying for the membership. If I did not have a membership I would not expect them to send a truck out tow my vehicle for free just because I really needed it.


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

Rick, oh never mind ....


----------



## dockmaster (Sep 27, 2007)

At some point did it changed from being a drifting sailboat, to being washed into the breakers with life's possible in jeopardy. Wonder if the owner was in touch with the CG before a commercial towing company. Guess the guys anchor didn't hold.

I remember a case out in Southern CA. A fishing boat was adrift. didnt have funds for commercial assistance as he was between Catalina and San Clemente Islands, way off shore. CG monitored vessel, lost comms, boat drifted into San Clemente Island...two people dead. Lots of lessons from that one.....
Non emergency SAR has a point the CG acts to save lives or property.
Of course, mabey we arnt gettiing the whole story. In fact I'd bet on it.


----------



## panhandleslim (Jan 11, 2013)

From all these narratives, in this post, this thing stinks of an insurance claim...justifiable or not....don't know. The member that saw this guy beach the boat at Ft. Pickens kind of tells the first chapter. Nobody in their right mind would go into the Gulf after having had that kind of mechanical or 'lack of knowledge' experience unless they were trying to 'scuttle' it or they were a half-tard. 

Maybe it just adds a little 'local color' to the beach. Will definitely move in or out in a big storm. Hopefully, if it's out, it will go deep enough not to be a navigation hazard. There is still one on the beach in Big Lagoon from some storm, maybe Ivan, and I don't think it is hurting anything. Problem is that these things can start moving in a big storm and do damage to someone else property, dock, or go through their house. OK, true, water would already have to be going through there but who wants a sailboat in their living room?

Just waiting for everybody to tell me to give the guy the benefit of the doubt and have a little empathy for his situation but my empathy is in the form of my tax dollars that are spent going around dragging these derelict vessels out of channels, off beaches, and these services are NOT CHEAP. If the thing gets stripped, so be it. I think anybody should be able to claim salvage rights on it now. Not sure about the law but I've seen them claimed in hours. May not be worth salvage costs. Good 'ole taxpayer can pick up the tab for somebody else's mistake. What's new?


----------



## Loruna (Aug 3, 2013)

panhandleslim said:


> From all these narratives, in this post, this thing stinks of an insurance claim...justifiable or not....don't know. The member that saw this guy beach the boat at Ft. Pickens kind of tells the first chapter. Nobody in their right mind would go into the Gulf after having had that kind of mechanical or 'lack of knowledge' experience unless they were trying to 'scuttle' it or they were a half-tard.
> 
> Maybe it just adds a little 'local color' to the beach. Will definitely move in or out in a big storm. Hopefully, if it's out, it will go deep enough not to be a navigation hazard. There is still one on the beach in Big Lagoon from some storm, maybe Ivan, and I don't think it is hurting anything. Problem is that these things can start moving in a big storm and do damage to someone else property, dock, or go through their house. OK, true, water would already have to be going through there but who wants a sailboat in their living room?
> 
> Just waiting for everybody to tell me to give the guy the benefit of the doubt and have a little empathy for his situation but my empathy is in the form of my tax dollars that are spent going around dragging these derelict vessels out of channels, off beaches, and these services are NOT CHEAP. If the thing gets stripped, so be it. I think anybody should be able to claim salvage rights on it now. Not sure about the law but I've seen them claimed in hours. May not be worth salvage costs. Good 'ole taxpayer can pick up the tab for somebody else's mistake. What's new?



There was a huge storm the Friday it washed ashore, the sails are torn up and there is no engine. Taking a sailboat from MD to LA without a backup motor was pretty dumb. Add in the storm brewing in the Gulf and it was an accident waiting to happen because of an inexperienced sailor. There probably wasn't any insurance yet or he would have already called them up and collected the payoff.

I'm surprised the Island Authority hasn't taken action yet. I would think they would tow it like an abandoned car then if not claimed in x amount of time sell for scrap to cover the cost of the tow. I'm guessing nobody at the island authority wants to make a decision and stick their neck out to get it removed.


----------



## aroundthehorn (Aug 29, 2010)

sealark said:


> Yes it should i was just saying it would be good advertisement. Like the business that helped with the sail boat up in Big lagoon. Plus they might have been able to get reimbersed. Probably not but maybe. Now the boat will most likely have to be salvaged by the city or whoever wants it removed or just get beat apart with a storm. I have salvaged many, most for money some for just the right thing to do. Its always paid off in the long run feeling good at bedtime.


I understand what you are saying now. 



panhandleslim said:


> From all these narratives, in this post, this thing stinks of an insurance claim...justifiable or not....don't know. The member that saw this guy beach the boat at Ft. Pickens kind of tells the first chapter. Nobody in their right mind would go into the Gulf after having had that kind of mechanical or 'lack of knowledge' experience unless they were trying to 'scuttle' it or they were a half-tard.
> 
> Maybe it just adds a little 'local color' to the beach. Will definitely move in or out in a big storm. Hopefully, if it's out, it will go deep enough not to be a navigation hazard. There is still one on the beach in Big Lagoon from some storm, maybe Ivan, and I don't think it is hurting anything. Problem is that these things can start moving in a big storm and do damage to someone else property, dock, or go through their house. OK, true, water would already have to be going through there but who wants a sailboat in their living room?
> 
> Just waiting for everybody to tell me to give the guy the benefit of the doubt and have a little empathy for his situation but my empathy is in the form of my tax dollars that are spent going around dragging these derelict vessels out of channels, off beaches, and these services are NOT CHEAP. If the thing gets stripped, so be it. I think anybody should be able to claim salvage rights on it now. Not sure about the law but I've seen them claimed in hours. May not be worth salvage costs. Good 'ole taxpayer can pick up the tab for somebody else's mistake. What's new?



Is this the same guy who people tried to help out? There was some uncalled for rancor in posts about that. I am thinking of the boat that was recovered and then sank again?


----------



## Gator McKlusky (Oct 8, 2013)

aroundthehorn said:


> I understand what you are saying now.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Wasn't there a guy named Tony that had a boat that sunk out near johnson's beach? whatever happened to it?


----------



## aroundthehorn (Aug 29, 2010)

Gator McKlusky said:


> Wasn't there a guy named Tony that had a boat that sunk out near johnson's beach? whatever happened to it?


I am not sure and to be honest I don't know a lot of the local names for beaches and areas even though I fish here for probably 100 days out of the year. I'm not a local.

He might have been the man who was helped out (very generously) by a bunch of people on here. In that case the boat was resurrected and then sank again. He was, I believe, an older man with a dog who was slightly disabled. That was the boat that I was thinking about.


----------



## Gator McKlusky (Oct 8, 2013)

aroundthehorn said:


> I am not sure and to be honest I don't know a lot of the local names for beaches and areas even though I fish here for probably 100 days out of the year. I'm not a local.
> 
> He might have been the man who was helped out (very generously) by a bunch of people on here. In that case the boat was resurrected and then sank again. He was, I believe, an older man with a dog who was slightly disabled. That was the boat that I was thinking about.


 
yea but is that boat (the one that got help and then sunk again) still in the same condition sunk off johnson's beach in perdido area?
------------------

Johnson's Beach history

http://www.nps.gov/guis/historyculture/african-american-history-rosamond-johnson.htm


Pensacola's black community continued to prosper in spite of segregation and “Jim Crow” laws imposed at the end of the Reconstruction Era that continued into the 20th century. Segregation was extended to the beaches, and Pensacola Beach was "whites only." Among the few beaches open to African-Americans was Rosamond Johnson Beach on Perdido Key, now a part of the Seashore.
Private Rosamond Johnson, Jr. was killed on July 26, 1950 during the Korean Conflict. Having carried two wounded men to safety under enemy fire, he was killed going back for a third, becoming the first African-American from this area to die in that conflict.
How many of the visitors enjoying Johnson Beach today notice the modest memorial to this man? How many know that Johnson joined a long roll of African-Americans who have fought for this country in every war since the Revolution? The contributions and experiences of African-Americans in Pensacola are a bigger part of our history than many suspect. Theirs is a remarkable tale of contributions and successes in the face of constant struggles and overwhelming obstacles.


----------



## aroundthehorn (Aug 29, 2010)

Gator McKlusky said:


> yea but is that boat (the one that got help and then sunk again) still in the same condition sunk off johnson's beach in perdido area?


I think the two Toms would know (BananaTom and OldFlatHead). 

Don't think it is the same boat; just judging from previous threads I looked at. The derelict boat is, I think, still there. IIRC it sank again shortly after all the help and hard work. Will leave it there but I hope that the owner/captain found whatever help he needs on the land.


----------



## Gator McKlusky (Oct 8, 2013)

aroundthehorn said:


> I think the two Toms would know (BananaTom and OldFlatHead).
> 
> Don't think it is the same boat; just judging from previous threads I looked at. The derelict boat is, I think, still there. IIRC it sank again shortly after all the help and hard work. Will leave it there but I hope that the owner/captain found whatever help he needs on the land.


 
Understand. two separate sail boats in two separate locations. One on the beach near portofinio is for sure still there. Unclear if the sail boat sunk on the backside of perdido key in the ICW is still there...


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

Not positive but 99 percent sure its a different person. This beach wreck came from MD. The big lagoon was a local guy i think. Both appear to be broke so i doubt the local guy could afford another boat. But then again who knows.


----------



## TailRazor (Apr 25, 2011)

Was at Johnson's this past weekend looking at the sail boat still sunk about 30 yards out. Boats name is Liberty but can't remember where it's from.


----------



## Gator McKlusky (Oct 8, 2013)

TailRazor said:


> Was at Johnson's this past weekend looking at the sail boat still sunk about 30 yards out. Boats name is Liberty but can't remember where it's from.


thanks for the update.


----------



## aroundthehorn (Aug 29, 2010)

Thanks for the updates. Kind of sad in a way.


----------



## oldflathead (Oct 3, 2007)

*Johnson's beach different boat, from OFH Tom*



aroundthehorn said:


> I think the two Toms would know (BananaTom and OldFlatHead).
> 
> Don't think it is the same boat; just judging from previous threads I looked at. The derelict boat is, I think, still there. IIRC it sank again shortly after all the help and hard work. Will leave it there but I hope that the owner/captain found whatever help he needs on the land.


Yes two different boats. Once again thanks to all of you who came out to help poor Tony. I "loaned" him a new deep cycle battery and bilge pump and offered to come and tow him to a boat yard or marina. Never heard back, so... 

There a few "Starry Eyed Dreamers" out there who have little experience, training or common sense who buy a wreck and want to fix it up and sail around the world :whistling: Then they start grinding fiberglass in August, money runs out or they lose the dream.

I enjoyed 18 years living aboard our 46' motorsailer, after I had dreamed about it since 1952, got a few rides on those big, gray flattops, then sailed, took classes, raced on others people's sailboats in SoCal. I Took classes on marine diesel repair, transmissions, fiberglass repair, navigation, weather, sailed across the Atlantic, started a small business in Long Beach, CA repairing boats etc

I give annual seminars at West Marine on buying the dream boat, preparing it for cruising and doing it. I begin and end each session with
"I don't care how good you think it is going to be, it is BETTER." Then I elaborate on training and preparation.

Now I am old, partially disabled and swallowed the anchor. I feel I should do "Pay Backs" for all of those good years, sailing, fishing, diving, living in different countries and enjoying what God has given us.

Who knows the fellows whole story?

There is a 24' Sea Ray sunk on Bayou Chico by Lakewood Park. I know his stepson and offered to pump it out & tow it to the yard or ramp, for FREE!
No word back yet, but if he asks, I will be on here asking for some volunteers. I am still down from knee replacement, but I can drive the Chico Limo, loan my 3" pump and have some of y'all strong, young fellars do the work.

WHY? Maybe something I have been taught, "Do unto others as you would have them do unto you."

OFH Tom & I know Banana Tom will be there


----------



## aroundthehorn (Aug 29, 2010)

oldflathead said:


> Yes two different boats. Once again thanks to all of you who came out to help poor Tony. I "loaned" him a new deep cycle battery and bilge pump and offered to come and tow him to a boat yard or marina. Never heard back, so...
> 
> There a few "Starry Eyed Dreamers" out there who have little experience, training or common sense who buy a wreck and want to fix it up and sail around the world :whistling: Then they start grinding fiberglass in August, money runs out or they lose the dream.
> 
> ...


Good on you. I met you at WM when you were getting ready to give a seminar. 

It's sad that these things (like the derelict sailboat) happen but as a boat owner you do have to know your limits. Having typed that, though, we help an elderly friend--he beats you by more than a decade in age!--in the neighborhood out with his house, food, cleaning, etc. He has no family left and can't keep up with his home. Wonderful person full of great stories and very generous with his pours.


----------



## wld1985 (Oct 2, 2007)

I've Met Tom afew times,Been at his house a few times to help out with somethings.. He is a Very Caring Guy,Basically would do anything to help you out.. When I see the Help threads through Tom,I try and help out if I'am Able too..


----------



## EasySailing (May 2, 2012)

Today I noticed that the sailboat on beach about a mile east of Portofino is tagged with pictured notice. It's going to be interesting to see what will happen. I can't envision the owner of the boat or the government spending the money to remove the wreck.


----------



## johnsonbeachbum (Oct 1, 2007)

And it only took the FWC guys almost 90 days to slap that notice on the hull.
They got priorities.


----------



## Loruna (Aug 3, 2013)

Wow, I thought is was already gone since I did not see the mast sticking up when I drove by.

Did it keel over or did someone booty the mast?


----------



## EasySailing (May 2, 2012)

Someone got the mast, boom, etc. Pretty much everything has been stripped from the boat near Portofino.


----------



## EasySailing (May 2, 2012)

*Update on sailboat on beach near Portofino...*

Picture taken April 20.


----------



## Kim (Aug 5, 2008)

Looks like it's been stripped down pretty good.


----------



## dockmaster (Sep 27, 2007)

If meth heads could sell fiberglass, it would have been gone yesterday!!


----------



## lsucole (May 7, 2009)

The best part about that picture is the beach seems to building up !


----------

